# Uploading pictures from computer to ebay



## pd75 (Apr 12, 2001)

I have some pictures that I saved in an album I named ebay so that I could upload the pictures for my listings. When I clicked on the Browse button, I couldn't find my pictures. They are not listed in the "My Pictures" section, and I have no idea how to transfer them there. The help listings for my camera and ebay are worthless. My camera is a Kodak EasyShare C530.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Can I ask where you were when you clicked on the browse button,and what operating system are you using ?

If it were me I would click on Start/search/all files and folders then type in the box the name of the folder you were keeping the photos in,and that should find them ...you could then move them from there to wherever you like ...

This folder you have named ebay,where is it ?if its on your desktop and you click on it what does it show?...

Or if you prefer you can click on this thread,it deals with the same subject http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/400290-lost-photos.html


----------



## pd75 (Apr 12, 2001)

I am using Windows XP. There is a Kodak EasyShare icon on my screen, and if I click on it, I can find the ebay folder. But I can't find it under My Pictures, and I have no idea how to transfer it to the My Pictures folder. I also tried the Search function, and it couldn't find it.


----------



## pd75 (Apr 12, 2001)

I was able to find the individual pictures by searching for *.jpg. But I still have no idea how to transfer them to the My Pictures folder, and in any case, I don't want to have to transfer each picture individually. I'd rather transfer the whole ebay folder.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok then try this RIGHT CLICK on the folder and then on SEND TO and you should then get a list of where you can move it to .... you will need to click on edit,select all then on the left you should see move these photos and you can type in wherever you want to move them too...


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

You can if you like right click on the folder and send it to desktop and from there click on it and drag it over the my pictures folder and release it,from then on it will be in my pictures ....


----------



## pd75 (Apr 12, 2001)

When I right click on the ebay album, the only choices I get are Display Album Contents, Remove Album from Collection, or Properties.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Where is this ebay album ?is it on your desktop? if so click on it and drag it over the top of your my pictures folder and then release it ...


----------



## pd75 (Apr 12, 2001)

The Kodak EasyShare icon is on my desktop, but the album can be found only by clicking on the icon. I was able to move the icon to the My Pictures section, but I couldn't get access to the individual album that way.

I give up. This is over my head.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Dont give up just yet  I know how exasperating something like this can be so now you have the album in my pictures right ? what happens if you click on the the album in my pictures ? try it left or right ...Im thinking if you click on it it should open up and show contents .....how did you make the ebay folder by the way ? if you dont want to continue let me know,I will continue for as long as it takes even over days if thats what you want ....

Incidentally do you have a program called Picassa 2 on your computer?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

With XP you should be able to navigate to the photos.
In My Computer or Windows Explorer:
C > Documents and Settings > All Users > Shared Documents > Shared Pictures > Kodak > Your Ebay Album.

Right click on the album folder and select &#8220;Copy&#8221;
Navigate to My Pictures and right click on it. Select &#8220;Paste&#8221;.

If you can remember where Kodak puts them you could navigate directly to it on Ebay. I think a better approach is to copy all of your albums over to My Pictures and tell EasyShare to store the photos there in the future. I don&#8217;t have EasyShare on my computer so I can&#8217;t tell you exactly where in the software you tell it where you want the albums stored, but I did it for friends and all of their photos are now in My Pictures and EasyShare stores them there when it downloads them.

After I was sure all the photos were in My Pictures and EasyShare was finding them there I deleted the Kodak folder in Shared Pictures.

If by chance EasyShare is storing them somewhere else, do a search for &#8220;Kodak&#8221;. It should find the albums for you.


----------



## hogndog (Jan 22, 2007)

This may have been mentioned but i've heard that photobucket is rather







good at this proccess.


----------



## pd75 (Apr 12, 2001)

Thanks! I was finally able to copy the album and transfer it to the My Pictures folder. Once it's there, it's easy to upload the picture to my ebay listing. I just have to make sure not to use the wrong picture by mistake.


----------



## pd75 (Apr 12, 2001)

I took some more pictures of other stuff to sell, and now I can't transfer it to the My Pictures section--even when I did what worked the first time.


----------

